# First time for us all…



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Waiting for my girl to start labour now! Suki is due on April 11th, but I have a really funny feeling she won’t wait that long. Her sister is due 16th, but she’s gonna keep me waiting I think. Basing this on nothing whatsoever, as I have never done this before, and neither have they! Loving going and checking for all the signs, getting all ready for babies, I’m just super nervous she will go while I’m at work.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Excuse the terrible haircut, she would not stand still! She is a Swiss Toggenburg, FF.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding. 

Coming along nicely.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good and you sound ready.
Can't wait to see pictures of babies.
A little nervous is okay but keep in mind that the vast majority of births happen without incident.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aw! I just love Toggs!


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> Looking good and you sound ready.
> Can't wait to see pictures of babies.
> A little nervous is okay but keep in mind that the vast majority of births happen without incident.


Thanks! I’m not too nervous it’ll go wrong, I’m just nervous I’ll miss it!


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aw! I just love Toggs!


Fab goats! I’m trying to persuade my husband to let me use a Pygmy buck next year to create toggenpigs 🤣🤣 but he’s all about the purebreds😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lets hope its an easy kidding to watch & learn by. Be sure and post pictures of the wee ones!🥰


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Lets hope its an easy kidding to watch & learn by. Be sure and post pictures of the wee ones!🥰


I’m hoping the same. I’m keeping notes on everything so when I’m doing this next year I can be all “oh yes, this is how it went last time”. Deffo will share pics ☺


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sukiyumi20 said:


> Fab goats! I’m trying to persuade my husband to let me use a Pygmy buck next year to create toggenpigs 🤣🤣 but he’s all about the purebreds😂


Toggenpigs😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Toggenpigs😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Right?! They would be adorable 🤣


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When a doe is in labor, when she starts contractions, you might notice that her back end (vaginal area) all suck in really far, then relax. 
This is the forerunner to actual pushing labor. The tail will be up, sometimes, it acts like it isn't really connected, it sort of flops around. (due to loose ligaments)
Some does stand off alone, or become much more verbal, they talk, alot! Some become overly friendly and will lick you and act concerned if you leave her side.
(these are some things I've noticed over the time of having and kidding many babies)

Best of luck in an easy delivery!


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Goats Rock said:


> When a doe is in labor, when she starts contractions, you might notice that her back end (vaginal area) all suck in really far, then relax.
> This is the forerunner to actual pushing labor. The tail will be up, sometimes, it acts like it isn't really connected, it sort of flops around. (due to loose ligaments)
> Some does stand off alone, or become much more verbal, they talk, alot! Some become overly friendly and will lick you and act concerned if you leave her side.
> (these are some things I've noticed over the time of having and kidding many babies)
> ...


Thank you! Experienced goat owners advice is always welcome. She is holding her tail half up, her ligaments are still pretty firm although not rock hard and her udder still has lots of give, so it isn’t time yet. She has been licking me a little, which makes a nice change from her usual habit of sticking her nose up my nostril. We are only on day 144 though, so I’m not anticipating much action yet, just loving the lead up. This is one of the most exciting things ever.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hope she has an easy time for you! You’ll fall in love when you see the babies!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with her kidding!
It is so exciting!!


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

So a couple of little clear drips from the back end. Nothing much, but her vulva is super flabby and her udder looks to be swelling every time I see it. I’m sure she won’t have the babies tonight, but will I be in the barn checking again in a couple hours…yes, yes I will.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Sukiyumi20 said:


> So a couple of little clear drips from the back end. Nothing much, but her vulva is super flabby and her udder looks to be swelling every time I see it. I’m sure she won’t have the babies tonight, but will I be in the barn checking again in a couple hours…yes, yes I will.


This morning we have white discharge! Ligaments still there, udder is about the same as yesterday. Have to work today, so neighbours are going to go check ins.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding! Hopefully you get to be there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Came home early from work, and nothing at all is happening. She’s scoffing her food and ligaments are back full strength I think. I can only feel them when she is on the stand, but I don’t want to keep heaving her up and down lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It will happen when it happens


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

They do love to torment us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yes they do.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Speaking of tormenting me, I’ve just checked her ligaments, and now I dunno what I’m feeling anymore. She’s doing it on purpose, I know it. It feels like her bones? I could get my fingers to meet under her tail, but I’m pretty sure it was too low down, I don’t know!! 🤣 she has no other signs at all, so I think I’m just checking wrong now 🤣


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Classic doe code


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

White mucus this morning. At least I know she will go within a week lol. I have a six hour drive on Sunday, so betting for then.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Yesterday v today….ligaments still very firmly in place. She’s killing me lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking better! 🥰


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Ligaments are starting to soften! 😱😱


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Sukiyumi20 said:


> Ligaments are starting to soften!


Anything happening yet? Hope all is well!


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Anything happening yet? Hope all is well!


It’s 4am here and I’ve just been to check on her. Nothing happening at all. This girl is gonna make me wait.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

Right hello guys , I'm new I decided to join since I've gotten real anxious at this point about my ff doe, she is a beetal goat and she was not cheap. Everyone seems to be saying she doesn't look sterile but that she could be (makes no sense right). She was bred 25th December 2021, she was definitely bred , the day after she had milk white mucus coming out from behind and it's been 15 weeks but no pregnancy signs yet, or maybe I'm not checking right , there's no blood tests or ultrasounds where I am so it's even harder , and the stress is honestly unbearable , she's my favourite goat. She didn't come into heat aftershe was bred 25th December but I don't know if that's because she went out of season , I'm probably posting this on the wrong thread and for that I'm terrible sorry, I'm just lost at this point , basically nearly 4 months and no sign ( or maybe I'm bad at identifying, she is my first goat) , I'll attach some pictures maybe you guys could help x😣 p.s no udder or weight is obvious in photos so I've read about a pooch test , thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

It is best to put up your own thread. That way all the experts on here can help you. Welcome to TGS. On tour own thread put udder pictures as well as full goat pictures.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Sukis ligaments have hardened back up. I’m getting a bit obsessed so gonna leave her alone until tonight now.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🤣 oh boy. She is going to drive you crazy. She might just add to the doe code. Not only read it.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

I know, she also seems to be filling and deflating her udder. She’s read the doe code and thought “I can do better than that!”


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

How long do I have to wait for replies, I'm getting worried no one will see my thread @Tanya 😣


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Biggoatlover76 said:


> Right hello guys , I'm new I decided to join since I've gotten real anxious at this point about my ff doe, she is a beetal goat and she was not cheap. Everyone seems to be saying she doesn't look sterile but that she could be (makes no sense right). She was bred 25th December 2021, she was definitely bred , the day after she had milk white mucus coming out from behind and it's been 15 weeks but no pregnancy signs yet, or maybe I'm not checking right , there's no blood tests or ultrasounds where I am so it's even harder , and the stress is honestly unbearable , she's my favourite goat. She didn't come into heat aftershe was bred 25th December but I don't know if that's because she went out of season , I'm probably posting this on the wrong thread and for that I'm terrible sorry, I'm just lost at this point , basically nearly 4 months and no sign ( or maybe I'm bad at identifying, she is my first goat) , I'll attach some pictures maybe you guys could help x p.s no udder or weight is obvious in photos so I've read about a pooch test , thanks in advance xxx
> View attachment 226950
> 
> View attachment 226952
> ...


It would be best to start your own thread. But that pooch says not pregnant. But of course no guarantee of anything.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Soooo how long do ligaments take to disappear? I’m sure sukis feel a bit softer, and I’m sure her udder is looking much bigger than it was. Couple of drops of sticky mucus on the vulva. I’m having to go out tomorrow all day, I bet she goes then!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no set time on ligaments.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Progress is very slowly happening. Ligaments feel much squishier. Ooft she’s driving me crazy! She jumped up at the barn door when she heard me coming so she’s obviously not on the brink of labour lol.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Yesterday v this afternoon. Much bigger, and her ligaments are now much much softer. Progress!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Ligaments totally gone this morning, no mucus yet, but she’s uncomfortable and stretching, maybe a few small contractions. I think labour is finally underway. Lol it’s not like I can complain, it’s her official due date. She’s bang on time.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

And suddenly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding! 🐐🐐🐐


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope all goes well!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Just waiting for the placenta to arrive now. It’s been almost an hour, is that normal?
Two beautiful babies, a boy and girl, thistle and daffodil.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! It can take up to 24 hours for the placenta to drop


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh adorable! 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on 2 beautiful kids! 💗💖


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Placentas dropped, kids all happy. Yumis ligaments are softening, so I don’t expect to wait much longer for her to go


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay!! Congratulations on beautiful twins!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Totally awesome. Congratulations😍


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Awesome! Congrats on your beautiful babies!! I have a Suki too. 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They’re so cute. Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She kidded exactly on her due date!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Suki and her kids are doing so well, but now yumi is in labour. Her ligaments were completely gone this at 7am and she’s still not showing any signs of actually having the kid. She’s done nothing but eat, she’s had a small drip of mucus, and a little bit of diarrhoea. I can see her having very mild contractions, but that’s all. When should I worry?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sounds like pre labour has started 😊. It can still take a while.
When she starts pushing, and there is no kid within 30 ish minutes, or if you see part of kid come out, but no pushing, or no progress, then she needs assistance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep an eye on her.


----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

48 hours since those ligaments gone. She’s completely fine, no pushing, no weird behaviour. She’s acting like she isn’t even pregnant, but I know she is, I had her ultrasound scanned. I’ve spoken to the lady that bred her whose kept this breed for over thirty years, and she says to just wait. Lol patience isn’t my strong suit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Sukiyumi20 (10 mo ago)

Bang on her due date! And surprise twins! She was scanned for a single, but we had a wee stowaway.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, what cuties! Congratulations 😀


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They're adorable


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! They are all so beautiful!!! Mom and babies. 🥰 🥰 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cutest stowaway I’ve ever seen! Congratulations!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Mama and babies are absolutely beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe makes me miss my Toggs. I love the babies colors.
Congratulations😍


----------

